# [SOLVED] nmap can't open device

## Shazam

i solved the problem while writing this thread, put i'll post it anyways, hoping it helps somebody.

I solved it by loading the netfilter modules, which i used to compile into the kernel, instead of having them as modules

Hello there.

I currently experiencing problems using nmap.

When I run it, i get following output:

```

nmap -sP <LAN_IP>

Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-08-10 01:03 CEST

dnet: Failed to open device eth0

QUITTING!

```

I use the same package on other computers, where it has been transfered to and it works there.

(via quickpgk and portage)

I get the same error, when I use my OpenVPN on the tap0 device.

Trying some 127.0.0.X ip works.

Internet servers give me:

```

nmap -sP <MY_ROUTER_INET_HOSTNAME>

Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-08-10 01:08 CEST

pcap_open_live(eth0, 104, 0, 200) FAILED. Reported error: socket: Address family not supported by protocol.  Will wait 5 seconds then retry.

```

my /etc/conf/net (in my opinion kept simple)

```

config_eth0=("[OTHER_LAN_IP/24" )

routes_eth0=("default via [ROUTER_IP]")

```

dmesg returns:

```

nmap uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)

```

kernel is 2.6.20-suspend2-r6.

----------

